# Doodle Doodle - My Sketchblog



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2006)

[attachment=146]

Stinky Deer Monster


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Doodle Doodle*

My gawd, it's hideous!!! :O

In that, OMG cute type of way.

Nice job, especially for a doodle.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Doodle Doodle*

Spikey horns! ^^


----------



## nullenigma (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Doodle Doodle*

ffffffffffff-antastic


----------



## wut (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Doodle Doodle*

It smells.


----------



## Pico (Jul 19, 2006)

*RE: Doodle Doodle*

aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:*)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2006)

Apple Study.

Open Canvas practice, only used the ink tools, and no blur or blending tools, 3 layers, background, original sketch (turned off) the apple.

[attachment=150]


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

That's awesome Arshes.  I can't use OC for the life of me, or draw fruits for that matter... >.>


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 19, 2006)

*eats the apple* >.>


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Tweaking the Pico image a bit

[attachment=153]


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 19, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Tweaking the Pico image a bit
> 
> [attachment=153]



Way more lively looking now.  The greater attention to the hair, like it's shading and whatnot looks nice.

The nose is alot better now too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 20, 2006)

[attachment=157]

Little more muted, I'll admit not one of my best, but I had a bad day. Still it's good to keep on regardless.


----------



## Litre (Jul 20, 2006)

ahh, very cute


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 21, 2006)

Plant study, not exactly happy with it, didn't finish.
Used painter classic this time.

I should try simplier objects to get used to painting.

[attachment=161]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 25, 2006)

Playing with Painter Classics brushes. There is an occassional glitch with Painter but I'm having an easier time adjusting it than OC

I was trying to study lighting effects on different surfaces like the mouse XD

The blue thing I was just seeing how different brushes react to each other.


[attachment=182]


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 26, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Playing with Painter Classics brushes. There is an occassional glitch with Painter but I'm having an easier time adjusting it than OC
> 
> I was trying to study lighting effects on different surfaces like the mouse XD
> 
> ...



I have that mouse!!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok definitely need to work on my lights and darks but hey five bucks, can't complain, it if was more I'll work on it more XD

Emerson

A
[attachment=192]

B (went darker)
[attachment=191]


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 27, 2006)

Hot stuff, the darker one is definitely my favourite.  It gives the eyes alot more depth and makes the hair look more awesome.


----------



## cesarin (Jul 27, 2006)

darker looks better id say


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2006)

I did this one in Painter 7 and 8 (using 7 helped me figure out wtf was with 8 lol)

It was cool practice, looks like some of this is tighter than my first one.

[attachment=201]


----------



## Hanazawa (Jul 31, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> [attachment=201]



I'm loving the eyes on this one!


----------



## Emerson (Jul 31, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Ok definitely need to work on my lights and darks but hey five bucks, can't complain, it if was more I'll work on it more XD
> 
> Emerson
> 
> ...



Iz meeeeeeee!

I didn't even know you posted this here. :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't forget about this 

[attachment=210]

Yeah getting the hang of painter, though I'm really thinking of kicking it up to learn how to actually PAINT not just add neat crap XD ...meaning how many painters are able to do large areas, then work their way into details...like Frank Frazetta <3


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Frank Frazetta is awesome. I love how his work is actually very 'sloppy' and 'washy', but from afar and up close it looks realistic and detailed. He's got a very tricky and unique style :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Frank Frazetta is awesome. I love how his work is actually very 'sloppy' and 'washy', but from afar and up close it looks realistic and detailed. He's got a very tricky and unique style :3



Yeah I also like how he treats his women more realistically in his artwork, they are soft, have weight to them. I also like Boris Vallejo and Julie Belle, but they draw overly muscle types, though they'll do some interesting gradiations in their works.

What I also like about Frazetta is how really is good at making art look focused in the right spots

http://www.rpgnet.gr/store/frazetta/frank_frazetta_huns.jpg

That's a great example, the lighting is just great. It's also a good thing to do when you start making covers for magazines and books.

It's really great to find someone else who totally appreciates Frazetta!


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, I've been a Frazetta fan since Middle School. Ever since I read the Death Dealer books and saw "Fire and Ice" (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085542/), I've been obsessed with his works. Speaking of movies, there's a new film coming out called "Pathfinder" (not the car, lol!) that was apparently heavily influence by Frazetta...so much so that people are crying plaigarism: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0446013/

I like Boris Vallejo a lot, too. He sometimes can be considered something of a fur (broadly speaking) because he does a lot of 'beauty and the beast' themed work. Is Julie Belle his wife, because she's been heavily involved in his work the past 10 years or so? Their styles are very similar. I love Vallejo's cover art to the Tarzan books, the Red Sonja books, and the various other scifi/fantasy novels he did work for. I wish scifi/fantasy novels today had the terrific talents of artists like Frazetta and Vallejo. Though I think Luis Royo is a great artist, he lacks some of the 'oomph' Frazetta and Vallejo have. His characters aren't fleshy or heavy enough. Frazetta was interesting because his women had huge butts  No skinny vixens here. He wasn't afraid to draw women who were attractive and NOT runway models. To me, that's sexier than anything Vallejo/Ruyo ever drew :3

My favourite Frazetta pictures: 

http://frankfrazetta.org/viewimage.php?loc=ffcolr50.jpg

http://frankfrazetta.org/viewimage.php?loc=frank_frazetta_egyptianqueen.jpg

I really want the first image as a poster for my wall. I love his Edgar Rice Burroughs stuff! :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

You mentioned another favorite fantasy artist, Luis Royo! I also like Sorayama, my airbrush instructor in college would bring in a lot of his works even though he actually doesn't do his works in airbrush, but there was so much to learn about metallics and effects he did.

In comic books although a lot of people talk about Frank Miller and Mignola (Hellboy fame) I think another artist is highly underrated was Jae Lee. Wow, he could carry such an emotional impact through his splatterbrushed artwork.


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, Soriyama's robot girls are infamous. I think he did one for an Aerosmith album, too  "Just Push Play", methinks.

Michael Whelan did some robot stuff (for the Isaac Asimov 'Robot' books), and he's also a fine artist. I have one of his art books, mostly for the John Carter of Mars artwork :B

Though I don't read American comics, I've heard of Jae Lee. I used to confuse him with Jim Lee, another famous comic artist. Jae Lee's stuff is way more realistic, though. His work reminds me of Adam Hughes.

My favourite comic artist is Masamune Shirow. His older, acryllics art was amazing. His new computer work is pretty good, but a lot of it seems cut-and-paste. His books (Appleseed, Ghost in the Shell) are extremely dense for mangas. Some pages have dozens of conversations going on in the background. Talk about complexity!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> My favourite comic artist is Masamune Shirow. His older, acryllics art was amazing. His new computer work is pretty good, but a lot of it seems cut-and-paste. His books (Appleseed, Ghost in the Shell) are extremely dense for mangas. Some pages have dozens of conversations going on in the background. Talk about complexity!



I'm actually bigger on Hagiwara than Shirow, I mean I used to like him and he does interesting mecha designs and such but he also does a lot of detail at times as well. 

There are a few not so very work safe scans here: http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/bastardmanga/

I'd scan in some of his better stuff, because apparently it has become where Hagiwara uses up to 24 assistants just to help apply the screentone in some of his scenes. I also like the fact his women are thicker and more curvacious as well XD

(yes my username and avatar are from his works).


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy crap, is that art from Bastard!!! ? I've never read/seen the series, but I've heard it's great. And now I finally know where your avatar came from! XD I've been wondering that for a long time x3

Good lord, 24 assistants? That's insane. Shirow does everything himself (even flips the books himself if they're brought over to America, though now they're being released unflipped). If you like screentones, check out the Western-manga "No Man's Land". Insanely good art and screentones on that one!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Holy crap, is that art from Bastard!!! ? I've never read/seen the series, but I've heard it's great. And now I finally know where your avatar came from! XD I've been wondering that for a long time x3
> 
> Good lord, 24 assistants? That's insane. Shirow does everything himself (even flips the books himself if they're brought over to America, though now they're being released unflipped). If you like screentones, check out the Western-manga "No Man's Land". Insanely good art and screentones on that one!



Haha yeah I guess I'll add you to my list because it's great to find other artists that love all types of artwork, I'll send you a note of some other goodies I have if you're interested in seeing more from this artist.


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds good :3


----------



## XeNoX (Aug 3, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> There are a few not so very work safe scans here: http://www.anime.net/~arshesnei/bastardmanga/
> 
> I'd scan in some of his better stuff, because apparently it has become where Hagiwara uses up to 24 assistants just to help apply the screentone in some of his scenes. I also like the fact his women are thicker and more curvacious as well XD
> 
> (yes my username and avatar are from his works).



Haha back then, these were the pages I finally realized Hagiwara finally went TOTAL nuts. :wink:

which is, to what I understand, the reason he hasn't released a new volume in over 4 years, isn't it ?

*omfg prepares a shrine for volume 23*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

XeNoX said:
			
		

> Haha back then, these were the pages I finally realized Hagiwara finally went TOTAL nuts. :wink:
> 
> which is, to what I understand, the reason he hasn't released a new volume in over 4 years, isn't it ?
> 
> *omfg prepares a shrine for volume 23*



LOL Bastard Fans unite  I kinda like the fact he has some underground following in a way because it makes it more fun hunting for his stuff, specially since it's not like overhyped and saturated like Naruto, Eva ...etc.

He JUST released vol 24 btw. I found a store that has lots of copies so if you're interested in getting 23-24 don't hesitate to contact me XD


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I loled hard at the little 'cherubs' XD Did he seriously publish that as non-hentai, or is that his hentai stuff? XD

I'm interested in these books now, too :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I loled hard at the little 'cherubs' XD Did he seriously publish that as non-hentai, or is that his hentai stuff? XD
> 
> I'm interested in these books now, too :3



That is in his regular series, so yeah it got published as Non Hentai. Haha a photo of Hagi makes him look like a Samoan, I think he's a Black man trapped in a Japanese body 

Oh Great often has sex scenes more hardcore than what I find in the "hentai" stuff


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, those were heavily censored, too. Which is why I'd like to get my paws on the Japanese editions. His sex scenes are really stylized. Hentai usually is pretty static or stiff (no pun intended XD) in terms of anatomy. Satoshi Urishihara is a great example. I have a lot of his art, and his characters are so rigid. Oh Great! at least experiments with angles and poses :3

And dang, why can't America get comics like these? XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Yeah, those were heavily censored, too. Which is why I'd like to get my paws on the Japanese editions. His sex scenes are really stylized. Hentai usually is pretty static or stiff (no pun intended XD) in terms of anatomy. Satoshi Urishihara is a great example. I have a lot of his art, and his characters are so rigid. Oh Great! at least experiments with angles and poses :3
> 
> And dang, why can't America get comics like these? XD



Ever read Donna Mia? It was an erotic comic about a Succubus, (ironically one of the influences for my AniMage character). The first issue featured Neil Gaiman, lol yes he was in the comic. It's full color. Really amusing story.

I know there was always Heavy Metal, but yeah it's funny how the mainstream stuff you'll find a lot better hentai.


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

Naw, I've never heard of Donna Mia. I have heard of Heavy Metal, of course 

Now, European comics don't shy from stuff. Enki Bilal's comics are known for their nudity/sex. He did a movie called "Immortal" a couple years back based on his books. Lots of nudity/sex in that thing, though the guy doing the deed was Horus, the Egyptian God. Needless to say, I felt kinda embarrassed watching that with my friends, since they aren't furs x3 Still an interesting movie, though.


----------



## XeNoX (Aug 3, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Yeah, those were heavily censored, too. Which is why I'd like to get my paws on the Japanese editions. His sex scenes are really stylized. Hentai usually is pretty static or stiff (no pun intended XD) in terms of anatomy. Satoshi Urishihara is a great example. I have a lot of his art, and his characters are so rigid. Oh Great! at least experiments with angles and poses :3
> 
> And dang, why can't America get comics like these? XD



I just looked at some of his "doujinshis"again. Man, nobody else manages to make something that smexy, original, and hilarous at the same time.

rather NSFW though it might not be for innocent people


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL! "The spooge, it's everywhere!!" XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol, I have to admit I'm very amused by his "presentation" XD It's pretty unique and hilarious each time.

Oops, forgot.

http://www.ex.org/5.7/05-feature_hagiwara2.html

That's him.


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL! He looks so anti-Japanese in that jersey XD

He looks like he'd be a fun guy to chill out and drink with. I'm sure he'd have all KINDS of stories to tell, with a smirk like that XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2006)

Hagiwara often mentions his weight issues, and stresses over it, dude, he needs to come to the US and get rid of his xenophobia, I'm quite sure he'll find lots of ladies for him XD


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've always wondered what Shirow looks like. I've seen caricatures of himself and he draws himself heavy, but he draws all his caricatures like that. He apparently has some bad health problems (because he never leaves his room - he's a recluse) and no pictures of him exist.

Apparently Shirow has travelled abroad before, but he's supposed to be completely normal-looking, so the next time you see some 40-year old Japanese guy who can't speak English at the local Best Buy and he's wearing a Ghost in the Shell shirt and he's poking at all the high-tech gadgets, it might just be Shirow XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 11, 2006)

Pool's closed.

[attachment=288]


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 11, 2006)

oh great now this thread has AIDS

POOL'S CLOSED

I like the glowy-like blueness


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 11, 2006)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 12, 2006)

Kinda sad when on your own birthday you're doing art for others.

Vegex revisited as I'm tryingto get used to OC 1 again.

[attachment=289]


sad...


----------



## TORA (Aug 14, 2006)

I know Vegex will like this.


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 14, 2006)

TORA TORA TORA!!!  Sorry, I couldn't resist x3


----------



## TORA (Aug 14, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> TORA TORA TORA!!!  Sorry, I couldn't resist x3



No problem. ::grabs something shiny of Kadath's:: ROWR ROWR ROWR... :twisted:


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Vegex (Aug 14, 2006)

I look like a crack-head.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2006)

Vegex said:
			
		

> I look like a crack-head.



That's ok, I won't do anymore favors for you anymore.


----------



## Litre (Aug 15, 2006)

Fell the loooooooooove man, join me duuuuuuuuuuude!

*stoned*


----------



## Vegex (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm kidding, Nei! I really like it!


----------



## Bane (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:  Doodle Doodle - My Sketchblog*



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Kinda sad when on your own birthday you're doing art for others.
> 
> Vegex revisited as I'm tryingto get used to OC 1 again.
> 
> ...



Its such an awesome picture with colour and eveything..........
...........wow.........


----------



## Mr Cullen (Aug 16, 2006)

THose are some spiffy icons Arshes. How often do you do them or is it like a commision thing?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 16, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> THose are some spiffy icons Arshes. How often do you do them or is it like a commision thing?



Well I do both, sometimes because I feel like it, or I feel inspired and also as a commission.

Right now I haven't been as speed with producing them, and I feel bad about it, but it's because I've been doing a lot of Overtime at work because it's the time retailers are getting their goods ready for the holidays. I'm catching up so I should be able to start producing them again.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm new one, still knockin em out. I had to take a hiatus for my birthday and laptop upgrade. (I still wish for better gamma but oh well)

I guess I should keep a list even though I'm keeping track of the commissions just fine.

[attachment=358]


----------



## kadath062 (Aug 28, 2006)

"Firm up, here comes a finger!"  

It's a good picture, really. I wish they weren't so small. Hard to see the details.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 28, 2006)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> "Firm up, here comes a finger!"
> 
> It's a good picture, really. I wish they weren't so small. Hard to see the details.



Well they're kinda meant to be small, I do sketch very messy, and I use the rule of "good from far but far from good"

It's so that when you work large you don't overwork yourself on details and when it reduces down they clear up.

The commissioner however gets a 400x400 size, so it works out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 13, 2006)

Knocking another Avatar off my list XD

Sorry I've been slow, work has been hectic

[attachment=407]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2007)

Updating a bit.

Another avatar commission, I went a little bit crazy with this because I get really irritated with open canvas.


[attachment=1056]


----------



## kadath062 (Mar 13, 2007)

I think it looks really good :3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 13, 2007)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> I think it looks really good :3



Ah ha! I see you still visit this forum, and this very thread! XD


----------



## kadath062 (Mar 13, 2007)

I only checked because I got a topic reply notification by email X3 I can't say I'm much of a forum guy, really, but I'll keep an eye out once in a while.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2007)

Well this is different.

Wonder if I should do commissions for five bucks on these:

http://roxik.com/pictaps/?pid=a527510

Madeline-Marie's Kitten.


----------



## kadath062 (Mar 14, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 15, 2007)

kadath062 said:
			
		

> Interesting...



You should try it out, that was an interesting application of art.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2007)

Messing around in painter, yes you've seen this Apple before, but I'm learning how to grunge stuff up a bit and learning how to apply textures

[attachment=1120]

I was interested how the cloners work too. I'm definitely going to see if I can create some really wild paper textures for effects in the future.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2007)

Inked a pic too. Mostly OC but had fun with Painter's brushes for effects.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7277&pid=124297&#pid124297


----------



## Geist (Mar 23, 2007)

I just want to be the first to say, Zomg..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2007)

Geist said:
			
		

> I just want to be the first to say, Zomg..



LOL, thanks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2007)

Working on clearing out my Avatar commissions before I work on a new round (I had to raise the rates due to time, and materials).

[attachment=1276]

Jacek's Eastern dragon, just working out a few details before I go into super cleanup mode. So this is a WIP.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2007)

Jacek's avatar but I want to recolor.

Done in painter and PS.
[attachment=1333]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2007)

Collab, done in Painter.

[attachment=1354]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 26, 2007)

Gonna start doing bone studies, I'm gonna start with the shoulder and arm first. I'm starting to know the bones by memory now.

[attachment=1377]

I'll be doing more extensive ones studying the scapula and related arms, and starting to learn about the muscle groups too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 4, 2009)

Old thread is old, but adding some portrait pics I did a while back.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 5, 2009)

Ok ...looks like GD is working again 

And here are the rest.


----------

